# 5 Minutes Only



## alan sheffield (Oct 26, 2007)

If you could only salvage 5 minutes of classical music for playing after being shipwrecked on a Desert Island, what would you choose. This a much restricted version of Desert Island Discs where you are allowed 8 records. Thankfully, none of us will ever have to put up with this. 

My choice would be the slow third section of Barber's First Symphony. For me this music concentrates so much into a small space.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

If I could only have five minutes I'd rather have nothing because it would be too frustrating. But I don't want to be a bad sport, so I'd say maybe the trio from _Der Rosenkavalier_.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Likely a prelude-and-fugue pair by Bach. Which one? That I'm yet to decide.


----------



## Music lover (Jan 27, 2009)

Bach's Brandenburg Concertos. Because every time I hear them I hear something new. They would keep me going for at least a week. Then what would I do without my musical friends?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would have to keep the "climax" of Ralph Vaughan-Williams _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ and as much leading up to as I can fit. For me the climax is when the entire string orchestra and the quartets unite toward the end, playing the theme in unison in some of the most soaring sonorities one can imagine.


----------

